# الاستيراد من الصين /هل ترغب في استيراد بضائع من الصين؟ هل ترغب في السفر الى الصين؟



## elfayroz (19 يونيو 2013)

شركه الفيروز شركه استيراد لكل المنتجات من دوله الصين بالتعاون مع شركه 
Smile for import & export Ningbo city .
هل ترغب في استيراد بضائع من الصين؟ هل ترغب في السفر الى الصين؟هل ترغب قي شراء بضاعتك
هل ترغب في تجارة مربحة
هل ترغب في أختصار الوقت
هل ترغب في جودة عالية
هل ترغب في خامات جيدة
هل ترغب في توفير المال
هل ترغب في الشراء منشركات معتمدة و مسجلة تجاريا
هل ترغب في القيام بنفسك بشراء طلباتك
اينما كان موقعك بالعالم و ترغب في المتاجرة و الأستيراد من الصين ..
فإن شركة الدليل للأستيراد و التصدير .. تقدم جملة من الخدمات للزوار العرب من رجال الأعمال ومستوردين …كالآتي :-
إصدار خطاب دعوة تجارية من مكتبنا بالصين ليتمكن العميل من إستصدار تأشيرة دخول من القنصليات الصينية أينما كانت .
إستقبال العميل بالمطار .
توفير وسيلة انتقال .
توفير رقم جوال صيني خاص بالعميل اثناء تواجده بالصين لأعطائه لعائلته وموظفيه .
توفيرأماكن تتناسب مع ميزانية العميل ( شقق إيجار- شقق فندقية – غرفه فندقية ) .
تنظيم رحلات تجارية متخصصة للعملاء والتجار .
توفير مترجم ( عربية – إنجليزية – صينية ) .
إصدار شهادات المنشأ وشهادات مطابقة المواصفات والمقاييس من المكاتب المعتمدة دوليا لضمان عدم تأخير استلام البضائع من موانيء الوصول .
توفير عينات للبضائع المطلوبة قبل التزام العميل بشراء كميات كبيرة ( بسعر التكلفة ) .
الأستفسار عن رسوم التأمين وخدمات المعاينة قبل الشحن .
الأستفسار عن رسوم وطرق الشحن الأنسب للعميل .
توفير خدمات التصدير وكل الوثائق اللازمةوخدمات الشحن والبوالص .
متابعة مسار شحنة العميل من اليوم الأول – حتي استلام العميل .
توفير بعض الرحلات الترفيهية ومشاهدة معالم الصين في نهاية الرحلة .
توفير المطاعم والوجبات الشرقية والغربية .
معلومات الاتصال :
1. name of company: Elfayrouz company
3. mobile:00201149798453
4. e-mail: [email protected]
5. address: No.(31)thirde floor.from no.(70)amarat bank alnile from almariotya amara No.(6) -faisle st.-giza-egypt
6. my Skype : mohey.asd
Mohyeldin
Ningbo city .china
Mobile no.: +8613732193290


----------

